# bridge work



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

hello all.does anyone have any info on the irish company who have secured a lot of the new forth road bridge work.rumour has it that they have an ex rmas dog class tug.just wondered if anyone knew anything.have tried on rmas site but have had no luck.cheers all.roo.


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

how do i delete this thread? as il find out the answer soon enough when the company starts the work.


----------



## robert the bruce (Apr 16, 2011)

Of course you will, Roo
Rab


----------

